

OS X - Adjust the volume in 1/4 increments - TimReynolds
http://littlebigdetails.com/post/42429819052/os-x-adjust-the-volume-in-1-4-increments-with

======
TimReynolds
Turns out the same works for both keyboard and screen backlight. This has
rocked my world!

------
steeve
While we're on the OSX tips, somebody finally fixed the horrible mouse lag,
and it's a god send: <http://smoothmouse.com/>

More info: [http://d43.me/blog/1205/the-cause-for-all-your-mac-os-x-
mous...](http://d43.me/blog/1205/the-cause-for-all-your-mac-os-x-mouse-
annoyances/)

------
gruseom
Does anybody know a way to stop OS X from artificially limiting the volume on
MBP speakers? It's annoying if I try to listen to a podcast or whatnot and
can't hear it from the other side of the room. The last time I searched, all I
could find was some proprietary sound-management apps that seemed like
overkill for this purpose.

~~~
mvelie
There's an app called Boom that allows you to make the volume of things louder
on OS X. Believe it's available on the app store.

------
prezjordan
I believe they removed this in Lion and put it back in Mountain Lion. Can
anyone confirm?

~~~
cobbal
10.7.4 is when it was reintroduced I believe:

<http://apple.stackexchange.com/a/53073/8035>

------
TimReynolds
You can also use Shift+volume to silently adjust the sound, what won't I learn
today.

~~~
Udo
And if you have set the volume change notification to silent, Shift+volume
does the opposite. Also ALT+Volume opens the system sound configuration
window.

~~~
TimReynolds
How's this stuff not more widely known. I've been using a Mac for years and am
only just finding this out.

------
silvertab
Another useful tip, using only the shift key will adjust it silently.

~~~
cobbal
related: you can set it to be silent by default in System Preferences; then
shift will make it not silent.

